
Folding Paper in Half - aabelha
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/folding-paper-in-half
======
nkurz
Perhaps this post is in response to it, but for those who haven't seen it,
here's a video of what happens when you use a hydraulic press to try to fold
paper beyond the limit: [http://www.sciencealert.com/watch-what-happens-when-
you-try-...](http://www.sciencealert.com/watch-what-happens-when-you-try-to-
fold-paper-more-than-7-times-with-a-hydraulic-press)

It's certainly not what I would have guessed. I would suggest watching the
video before reading the text.

